# Diagrama para secuencia de 10 leds



## ozkhar77 (Ene 13, 2011)

Ocupo hacer una secuencia con 10 leds
Condiciones:
Que la secuencia de leds tenga un switch para que cuando se acciones, la secuencia cambie de direccion


otro switch para retener el led en el se encuentra la secuencia
y un switch de apago y encendido

ya habia probado hacerla con un CI 4017, pero solo e logrado la secuencia en una direccion, me falta un arreglo de compuertas que no se donde colocarlas....
y me entro la idea de crearlo con contadores binarios.
!cual me recomiendan?!
y si tienen un diagrama del que recomienden me lo puedan enviar o postear aqui mismo


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
Y si pones dos 4017 y cuando actives el suiche de direccion deje de pasar el pulso de reloj a uno y pase al otro que estara conectado a los leds de forma contraria


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 13, 2011)

ozkhar77 dijo:


> y si tienen un diagrama del que recomienden me lo puedan enviar o postear aqui mismo
> *************


 

Primero te recomndaria que edites tu mensaje y borres tu correo.


----------



## ozkhar77 (Ene 13, 2011)

Gracias a los 2 por sus conejos,
Fercho123455
tu idea funciono, solo con un detalle:
al momento de utilizar el switch y cambiar de la direccion de la secuencia 
el led en el que se quedo la secuencia anterior queda encendido



Fercho123455 dijo:


> Hola
> Y si pones dos 4017 y cuando actives el suiche de direccion deje de pasar el pulso de reloj a uno y pase al otro que estara conectado a los leds de forma contraria



Muy buena tu idea
solo un detalle...
cuando cambies la direccion de la secuencia, la secuencia mantiene el led prendido
y viceversa


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
Usa un suiche doble para que a la ves que dejas de enviar pulso tambien los desconectes asi evitas que ese siga prendido solo


----------



## ozkhar77 (Ene 13, 2011)

Fercho123455 dijo:


> Hola
> Usa un suiche doble para que a la ves que dejas de enviar pulso tambien los desconectes asi evitas que ese siga prendido solo



ok
gracias....
al parecer si funcianara, solo me falta probarlo fisicamente, ya que lo estaba haciendo en un simulador. 
Gracias!


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
Me podrias mostrar la imagen del circuito en el simulador, suena interesante como para hacer el juego de luces del auto fantastico


----------



## ozkhar77 (Ene 13, 2011)

en cuanto descubra como agregar imagenes te lo envio DDD°!!!
soy nuevo perdo !


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
Para eso entras en Ir a Ananzado debajo de la ventana para responder cuando aparesca el cuadro grande de respuesta mira en los botones de arriba uno que dice Archivos Adjuntos que tiene la imagen de un clip y pasas a una pantalla para seleccionar el archivo que quieres subir


----------



## ozkhar77 (Ene 13, 2011)

!
gracias !
ya se otra cosa !


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
Segun veo en la imagen esa es la idea basica pero no funciona como tu lo describes
¿aqui esta sin modificar?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola.

Este circuito funciona como el Auto Fantástico.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16578

Te dejo el circuito del simulador Livewire, para que lo modifiques.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
gracias elaficionado por el aporte
ademas de que no sabia como se llamaba el simulador pero ya me descarge


----------



## ozkhar77 (Ene 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Este circuito funciona como el Auto Fantástico.
> 
> ...



Solo una duda...el CI 4028 o el 4029 tienen reset?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí lo tienes.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juan jose perich (May 8, 2013)

el circuito con cd4028 & cd4029 funciona perfecto yo lo tengo y podes elegir que sea de 10 leds para abajo y si pones unas llaves en los 2 cables que eligen la cantidad de leds podes lograr otros efectos  pero en si funciona muy bien


----------

